# Parker Duofold section to body threads?



## stuckinohio (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone know what threads are used on the section to body of a Parker Duofold Centennial?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry, I don't -- but I have a Duofold (Centennial? International? Not sure what the exact name of this model is).

I doubt that I'd be able to read the pitch with sufficient accuracy to create a barrel that the section would fit, but I'll take a look. Might be a day or two before I get to it.

Meantime -- you could check out www.FountainPenNetwork.com to see if the question has already been asked & answered there.


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 7, 2017)

That would be awesome! I have searched fountain pen network to no avail. I have someone that will supply me with the section,  but I don't have it so I can't measure the pitch unfortunately. 

No rush of course.   Thank you.


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 9, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Sorry, I don't -- but I have a Duofold (Centennial? International? Not sure what the exact name of this model is).
> 
> I doubt that I'd be able to read the pitch with sufficient accuracy to create a barrel that the section would fit, but I'll take a look. Might be a day or two before I get to it.
> 
> Meantime -- you could check out www.FountainPenNetwork.com to see if the question has already been asked & answered there.



Well, I became a member of the fountain pen network and found that the thread pitch is most likely .75 and the thread is either 8.5 or 9, so that is easy and cheap to try at least. I might even have both dies.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 9, 2017)

Glad you posted, I'd forgotten. Here's what I find when I measure mine:

The diameter of the un-threaded portion behind the threads (which looks the same as the major diameter of the threads) is 8.72mm (0.343", 11/32")

The diameter of portion which slips through the barrel threads (which looks the same as the minor diameter of the threads) is 8.06mm (0.317", 41/128").

Attempting to line up the peaks of my M9 x 0.75 tap with the valleys in the section, it looks like 0.75 is a very close match. My eyes (even with a x10 visor on) aren't good enough for me to say if it's an exact match.

If this really is a metric tap. I'd be inclined to guess at M 8.75 x 0.75.

HTH


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 9, 2017)

Well then, I will get the 8.75 x .75 and the 8.5 x .75 if I don't already have it and try both!

Thank you for your time. I appreciate it.


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 10, 2017)

I found out the other day that you can buy ready made Bock #5 and #6 sections and they have a M8.5X1 thread.


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 10, 2017)

Where can you get those?


----------



## bmachin (Nov 10, 2017)

Lewis,

See here:

Sections for custom fountain pens and kitlss pens

Bill


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you Bill. 

It's an interesting option, particularly since the bock #5 housing is so picky. I expected them to be Ebonite though! But, the plating options are very nice.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 10, 2017)

I know what you mean about the Bock #5 -- I just got through making one and it's right on the cusp of having to start over because the housing only just locks in place.

They are such close tolerances, I sometimes amaze myself that I'm able to make them with a wood lathe :biggrin:

That said -- I still wouldn't buy a ready made section and claim to have built a kitless pen.


----------



## bmachin (Nov 10, 2017)

Not a big fan of metal grip sections myself.  Also look to be a little on the long side which limits your design options.  I guess, all things considered, I'd just as soon make my own.

Maybe if you switched to Jowo life would be better.  I've done so, but can't say for sure since it's been a while since I've done a #5.

They are nicely done though.

Bill


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 10, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing about not being kitless. Always nice to have options though!


----------



## bmachin (Nov 10, 2017)

Lewis,

You've Hijacked your own thread!!:biggrin::big grin:

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 10, 2017)

bmachin said:


> Maybe if you switched to Jowo life would be better.  I've done so, but can't say for sure since it's been a while since I've done a #5.



For the most part, I have switched to JoWo, but the client requested a gold nib. MeisterNibs doesn't have gold JoWo #5 nibs listed, so I went to Beaufort for a Bock #5 14K.



bmachin said:


> You've Hijacked your own thread!!:biggrin:



To be fair, we've been helping ... :biggrin:


----------



## Texasshipagent (Feb 16, 2018)

you can make your own section from black ebonite, or acrylic, have even used juma or derlin before , it’s probally easier then trying to fit a proprietary section and a lot cheaper as your going to burn through a few try’s before get the fit right , can but taps for jowo 5’s or 6’s from http://edisonpen.com/fountain-nibs-2 for material lots of places to get rod, have even bough from pool cue making suppliers https://www.cuestik.com/store/?DEPARTMENT_ID=231


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 17, 2018)

Texasshipagent said:


> you can make your own section ... it’s probally easier then trying to fit a proprietary section



Of course -- but if somebody asks me to make a barrel and cap to fit the section they own, I'll try to do it for them.

Wouldn't you?


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 17, 2018)

I currently make sections out of all types of material and have taps for #5 and #6 bock and jowo as well as the full compliment of triple start taps and dies.

I've never used a Parker Duofold, but it seems that many people feel the nib is very special.  A lot of people won't use bock and jowo nibs at all. The following for "fantasy" duofolds is quite impressive. They want the writing experience but prefer a particular material or design it seems.



Texasshipagent said:


> you can make your own section from black ebonite, or acrylic, have even used juma or derlin before , it’s probally easier then trying to fit a proprietary section and a lot cheaper as your going to burn through a few try’s before get the fit right , can but taps for jowo 5’s or 6’s from Edison Pen Co – Fountain Nibs for material lots of places to get rod, have even bough from pool cue making suppliers https://www.cuestik.com/store/?DEPARTMENT_ID=231
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jalbert (Feb 19, 2018)

stuckinohio said:


> I currently make sections out of all types of material and have taps for #5 and #6 bock and jowo as well as the full compliment of triple start taps and dies.
> 
> I've never used a Parker Duofold, but it seems that many people feel the nib is very special.  A lot of people won't use bock and jowo nibs at all. The following for "fantasy" duofolds is quite impressive. They want the writing experience but prefer a particular material or design it seems.
> 
> ...



True that. Once you move into that echelon of pen turning, you get some crazy requests. I could make an album with all the "fantasy" and tribute pens I've done.


----------

